# River crossing II



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

very peaceful looking location. Thanks for the pic.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

HONEYDEW said:


> very peaceful looking location.


Thanks. It is a grand spot. My friend has a cabin less than a hundred feet from the hives. The cabin is about 200 ft from the river. It is peaceful....not to mention about 15 degrees cooler than my house.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Nice photos. Nothing like a pristine location.
I have a question about how you can select the Dimentions of 480 X 640 pixels for your photos.
I also have photobucket, the free version. Did you purchase the advanced version/
Thanks,


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

On the free version select the picture you want to resize from your album, once it loads hover your cursor over the picture and edit buttons will appear across the top. Click on the resize button and a drop down box will appear with several different size options 640X480 being one of them if your picture is larger than that.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

BEES4U said:


> I have a question about how you can select the Dimentions of 480 X 640 pixels for your photos.


I use a separate photo editor and resize the photos before uploading. 
It just so happens that the camera in my 'smartphone' already takes the proper ratio, so all I need to do is change the larger to 640 and the smaller automatically goes to 480.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks for the help!.
This is what I get when I click on the image after it has been downloaded:

Resize.
100 X 75
120 X 120
160 X 120
More Options, which does not provide help in more pixel choices.
I do not have a 480 X 640 pixels choice.
Any suggestions?


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Ernie, I took a look at photobucket and the resize option. Since all of the images I put there are mainly for use on beesource, they've already been reduced to 640x480. The resize menu only lists sizes smaller...which makes sense. Might it be that your uploaded images are already reduced?
I'm just about to run out the door to work some bees before it gets real hot but will upload a higher res image this pm and see what options it gives me.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Ernie, I am using the free version of photobucket. 
I uploaded one of the original pics to photobucket. It was 2048x1536 and photobucket offered a number of resizings including 800x600, 640x480, 400x400, 320x240, 160x120, 120x120 and 100x75. Whereas when I look at those that are already sized to 640x480 the choices are 400x400 down to 100x75. 
I'm guessing that the photos you have on photobucket are already smaller than 320x240.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

This all has to do with what resolution your camera is set to take photos at. Cameras as well as camera phones all have options for taking several different resolutions. Check to see what yours is set to. I always have mine set to take the highest resolution and then edit down when I want to use for general display on the internet. Printing is when you want the high res.


----------

